# hyatt sunset Harbor



## 1965 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have been a part of the Marriott vacation club system for years.
I know nothing about the "Hyatt" timeshare system
Please help me

My uncle wants to give me the following
"Hyatt Sunset Harbor" Key west,Florida
Week #42
Two bedroom Two Bathroom
lock off
annual

What can I do with it, after I receive ownership?
 Do I have full privileges in the "Hyatt" timeshare system, to use it at other "Hyatt" Timeshare properties?
or
 is a resale "Hyatt" have less value than the original "Hyatt" Retail purchase?

can you trade it with "Interval"?
does it trade well with "Interval"?

What Positive and negatives, can you share with me, about this possible
Transacation?


----------



## DAman (Oct 15, 2013)

*1400 Hyatt Points for your week*

You will get 1400 Hyatt points for this unit in this week.

You can use the unit for your time and week.  You could use the 1 bedroom side and keep the points for the studio side.  You could use the studio side and keep the one bedroom points.

You could use the points to book internally with Hyatt.  You could book 4 nights at Sunset Harbor midweek and 2 more nights midweek in Platinum or Diamond season in a 2 bedroom unit(subject to availability-not sure about the availability here since I only check Highlands Inn and Northstar regularly).  

You could use the points in II.  1300 points gets you a 2 bedroom unit in II in highest season.  870 gets you a 1 bedroom unit and 430 a studio-all in high season.  Lower demand times require fewer points in II.  Hyatt includes II membership in your maintenance fees.  You cannot use II to trade into another Hyatt.

Hyatt trades well in II IMO.  You do have to learn the system.  It has its quirks.  You can only search a year in advance with Hyatt points.

For free this sounds like a great deal for you.  Hyatts are very nice.  

You may have to pay a $500 transfer fee when you make the transaction.

Does ROFR apply in any way to this type of transfer?  You should check.

I can't think of anything else.  While it would be better to get a Hyatt with more points since MF's are the same, it's hard to beat free.


----------



## optimist (Oct 15, 2013)

Lucky you!

The Hyatt Sunset Harbor is the most sought after Hyatt in Key West. 
Hyatt is a point system. Each unit has a certain number of points allocated to it depending on the season.  I looked up your week and it is Silver which means it is worth 1400 points. Above Silver is Gold (1880 points), Platinum (2000 points) and Diamond (2200 points).  
Look up the chart online that shows you where you can trade into and how many points it will take.

(I tried to copy a photo of it here but it didn't work)

As a resale owner, you will have full privilege of ownership, trading within the Hyatt system or depositing into Interval for an exchange.  The only thing you can't do is to convert your points to hotel points.  Since the exchange rate they give you is not great, you are not losing anything by not having that perk.
Hyatt trades very well in Interval.  You will be able to trade your points into any of the top resorts. We have stayed at the Westin in Hawaii, at the Four Seasons and the Marriott in Maui with our Hyatt timeshare.
Your 1400 points will get you multiple weeks in Interval is you can stay in a studio. 
We love the Hyatt system. The only negative with this transaction is that your maintenance will be the same as someone who has 2200 points so it makes the most sense to buy the highest number of points you can afford.  But if you don't mind paying the maintenance, I think it's a great deal to get this for free.


----------



## JeffBrown (Oct 15, 2013)

*I hope you thank them.*



optimist said:


> Lucky you!



You have no idea how lucky, this is one of those timeshares that is on a lot of people's wish list.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 15, 2013)

heres a link to the points chart: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart.pdf
H


----------



## bdh (Oct 15, 2013)

1965 said:


> My uncle wants to give me the following
> "Hyatt Sunset Harbor" Key west,Florida
> Week #42
> Two bedroom Two Bathroom
> ...



I take it your uncle has "forewarned" you about week 42 in KW - nothing wrong with HSH or the week, just that week 42 is sometimes not a "typical" week in KW?

Any idea what the unit number is?


----------



## Kal (Oct 16, 2013)

goggle Fantasy Fest.  If you like peace and quiet, this might not be a good week to stay.  You can use the points to stay elsewhere OR rent the unit for a nice return.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 16, 2013)

If you don't like Fantasy Fest, you can probably rent it for $5,000 and rent a quieter week for yourself for $2,000-$2,500.  You've covered your maintenance fees plus gotten your vacation week or just pocket the profit.  Check out the rental rates on redweek.com and here on TUG.  It's a small resort in a great location - easy to rent.


----------



## ivywag (Oct 19, 2013)

*Four Seasons?*

Optimist-  I'm not finding a Four Seasons Maui on the II resorts list. Could you share more info about this trade?


----------



## optimist (Oct 19, 2013)

ivywag said:


> Optimist-  I'm not finding a Four Seasons Maui on the II resorts list. Could you share more info about this trade?



Hyatt is not that good!  The Four Seasons in Carlsbad and the Marriott in Maui...
Two different trades


----------



## MaryH (Nov 7, 2013)

If you want HSH for trade in II, week 42 is not the best use of your points since the week is worth only 1400 and the MF is over 1500 now I think.

You would be better off to use it yourself or rent it out for a good price and rent what you want or swap with someone for what you want.  It could be locked off so you use a part and rent the other part.

But as they say, if you take it to use, be sure you are okay with Fantasy Fest


----------

